# F150 Ecoboost With 312Bh



## Bobby Z

Hello My name is Robert and I value the advice from this website. I've been browsing this forum and have been taking notes of the valuable advice. There have been many things about towing and camping I didn't even think of. Those of you taking the time to post - it is greatly appreciated.

I've been in the process of purchasing a truck and trailer combo within our budget for the past 6 to 7 months. I recently purchased a used 2011 F150 V6 3.5L Eco boost Super Crew 4x2 Max tow package with 12k miles. I now have an opportunity to purchase a used 2011 Outback 312bh. Beautiful trailer. I love this thing. It has everything my family wants for camping.

According to my research the GCWR to my beautiful Ford F150 is 17,100k with a tow capacity of 11,300. The 312bh has a dry weight of 7304 and hitch weight of 665. The payload capacity is 1696. With this all added up at most this trailer would weigh 10,000 lbs.

Even though the numbers say my truck can handle the tow - My question is from a user perspective - can my F150 "really" handle this trailer? Most of our camping will be in Florida. If we're lucky we'll hit the mountains once a year. I have a family of 4 (me, wife, 5 year old, 1 year old) and we're working on another beautiful baby. I want my kids growing up in this camper and having the best memories. Just trying to do all I can do as a dad/husband.

Also I understand I have to have sway control bars and equalizer? These are things I'm trying to understand. What are all the devices I should have hooked to the trailer to make it safe. Sway control, equalizer, air bags? I'm carrying precious cargo and can't let anything happen to them.

Any advice you can offer would greatly be appreciated. Just out of curiosity - what is a good price for a used 2011 312bh? It's not the one with the LED lights and front CAP covering. It's the older basic model but good/affordable enough for us.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Welcome to Outbackers! I too am a F-150 Ecoboost owner. The Ecoboost will have enough power to tow the 312BH. Your trucks payload capacity is what you'll need to pay close attention to. The hitch weight of a 312BH loaded with gear will be pushing 1000 lbs. (dry hitch weight on keystone.com for the 312BH shows 765 lbs.) That will leave you 696lbs. remaining payload capacity for people and other gear in the bed of your truck. Also note that the F-150 factory hitch is not to exceed 1050 lbs. of tongue weight. You'll be pushing the limits of your truck with a 312BH. Personally, I wouldn't attempt to tow a trailer the size of the 312BH with my F-150. I'd hate for you purchase the 312BH then realize you need more truck to handle the trailer better/safer. Perhaps a little smaller and lighter Outback, such as a 301BQ, would be a better choice? I'm sure other members will have more input for you on this topic.
And yes, you will need a weight distribution hitch, probably with a 1200 pound tongue weight capacity. I don't have an issue with trailer sway and don't have a trailer sway device other than the standard factory electric trailer sway control. Might not be a bad idea to add one if your going to be towing a larger camper. Also, it'll be a good idea to get airbags too. Even with a weight distribution hitch, you'll still have some rear-end sag. Hopefully I said something helpful. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Maximus

double d said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! I too am a F-150 Ecoboost owner. The Ecoboost will have enough power to tow the 312BH. Your trucks payload capacity is what you'll need to pay close attention to. The hitch weight of a 312BH loaded with gear will be pushing 1000 lbs. (dry hitch weight on keystone.com for the 312BH shows 765 lbs.) That will leave you 696lbs. remaining payload capacity for people and other gear in the bed of your truck. Also note that the F-150 factory hitch is not to exceed 1050 lbs. of tongue weight. You'll be pushing the limits of your truck with a 312BH. Personally, I wouldn't attempt to tow a trailer the size of the 312BH with my F-150. I'd hate for you purchase the 312BH then realize you need more truck to handle the trailer better/safer. Perhaps a little smaller and lighter Outback, such as a 301BQ, would be a better choice? I'm sure other members will have more input for you on this topic.
> And yes, you will need a weight distribution hitch, probably with a 1200 pound tongue weight capacity. I don't have an issue with trailer sway and don't have a trailer sway device other than the standard factory electric trailer sway control. Might not be a bad idea to add one if your going to be towing a larger camper. Also, it'll be a good idea to get airbags too. Even with a weight distribution hitch, you'll still have some rear-end sag. Hopefully I said something helpful. Good luck with your decision!


I would purchase a new class 5 receiver if your worried about the hitch rating. Also airbags will help hold the load along with weight distributing hitch.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

A trailer of that size is in 3/4 ton territory. I suspect you will not be happy with your towing experience. Too much trailer, not enough truck.

DAN


----------



## Dave-Gray

Hmm... I'm not sure if that truck will be enough or not. One way to get a better understanding of that truck and trailer combination, is using the free BYBRV app.


----------



## DFG

I have a 2012 Eco-boost Crew Cab with the hd payload and tow package. My payload capacity net of factory accessories is 2,200 lbs. I have no issues towing a 2012 301BQ with the truck loaded (4 grandkids come along). If you do not have the hd payload package you should reevaluate your tow vehicle needs.


----------



## KTMRacer

double d said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! I too am a F-150 Ecoboost owner. The Ecoboost will have enough power to tow the 312BH. Your trucks payload capacity is what you'll need to pay close attention to. The hitch weight of a 312BH loaded with gear will be pushing 1000 lbs. (dry hitch weight on keystone.com for the 312BH shows 765 lbs.) That will leave you 696lbs. remaining payload capacity for people and other gear in the bed of your truck. Also note that the F-150 factory hitch is not to exceed 1050 lbs. of tongue weight. You'll be pushing the limits of your truck with a 312BH. Personally, I wouldn't attempt to tow a trailer the size of the 312BH with my F-150. I'd hate for you purchase the 312BH then realize you need more truck to handle the trailer better/safer. Perhaps a little smaller and lighter Outback, such as a 301BQ, would be a better choice? I'm sure other members will have more input for you on this topic.
> And yes, you will need a weight distribution hitch, probably with a 1200 pound tongue weight capacity. I don't have an issue with trailer sway and don't have a trailer sway device other than the standard factory electric trailer sway control. Might not be a bad idea to add one if your going to be towing a larger camper. Also, it'll be a good idea to get airbags too. Even with a weight distribution hitch, you'll still have some rear-end sag. Hopefully I said something helpful. Good luck with your decision!


I'm going to estimate tongue weight loaded in the 1200lb range. start with 765. now add two batteries 120lbs and full propane 60lbs. Now your pushing 950lbs without putting anything else in the trailer. As an example my 295RE has a 700lb or so "empty tongue weight" I'm at 1200lbs with an empty fresh water tank, 1450 with a full fresh water tank. When we come home with empty fresh and full black/grey I'm over 1500lbs on the tongue. IMHO make sure your reciever is capable of handling at least 1200lbs, preferably 1400 lbs with a WD hitch.


----------



## cdnbayside

My F-150 eco-boost tows our 8000 lb (loaded weight)300BH, easily.


----------



## kevyj62pd

Bobby Z said:


> Hello My name is Robert and I value the advice from this website. I've been browsing this forum and have been taking notes of the valuable advice. There have been many things about towing and camping I didn't even think of. Those of you taking the time to post - it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I've been in the process of purchasing a truck and trailer combo within our budget for the past 6 to 7 months. I recently purchased a used 2011 F150 V6 3.5L Eco boost Super Crew 4x2 Max tow package with 12k miles. I now have an opportunity to purchase a used 2011 Outback 312bh. Beautiful trailer. I love this thing. It has everything my family wants for camping.
> 
> According to my research the GCWR to my beautiful Ford F150 is 17,100k with a tow capacity of 11,300. The 312bh has a dry weight of 7304 and hitch weight of 665. The payload capacity is 1696. With this all added up at most this trailer would weigh 10,000 lbs.
> 
> Even though the numbers say my truck can handle the tow - My question is from a user perspective - can my F150 "really" handle this trailer? Most of our camping will be in Florida. If we're lucky we'll hit the mountains once a year. I have a family of 4 (me, wife, 5 year old, 1 year old) and we're working on another beautiful baby. I want my kids growing up in this camper and having the best memories. Just trying to do all I can do as a dad/husband.
> 
> Also I understand I have to have sway control bars and equalizer? These are things I'm trying to understand. What are all the devices I should have hooked to the trailer to make it safe. Sway control, equalizer, air bags? I'm carrying precious cargo and can't let anything happen to them.
> 
> Any advice you can offer would greatly be appreciated. Just out of curiosity - what is a good price for a used 2011 312bh? It's not the one with the LED lights and front CAP covering. It's the older basic model but good/affordable enough for us.


Hello,

I currently own a 2012 312bh and tow it with a 2010 f150 screw with 5.4 and heavy duty tow package. My truck has plenty of power for the weight of the trailer and the added gear, however, I am not completely satisfied with the sway. I CANNOT travel over 65 mph or I feel like the truck and trailer are going to lose control. I have weight distribution set up and sway control. I tend to load my gear toward the rear of the trailer that helped a bit but has not fixed my problem. Most of our trips are within an hour or so from home so I haven't looked into getting a different truck or trailer. The local trips aren't so bad as I don't have to worry about tractor trailers or highway traffic and wind. Hope this is helpful


----------



## Duanesz

I just got a 312bh and tow it with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost with max tow package. I have about 500 miles of towing so far and made a few adjustments to the husky centerline hitch that the previous owner had and it tows great. This trailer tows better than my 25rss that we had before this trailer. I have been getting about 8.8mpg pulling so far. The payload capacity is the only issue that should be watched and make sure your truck is equipped correctly. Most people think all f-150's are the same they can be equipped very differently. As far as people say that its to much for the truck and you need a 3/4 ton I have to disagree if equipped right the truck will be fine. Now if you want to put your atv in the bed then hook up your 312bh the 150 is not the truck for you.


----------



## Todd&Regan

I'm preparing my 2012 F-150 for the 301BQ we will be purchasing in the spring. The 301BQ is going to be about 1500lbs heavier than our 270BH was. I've installed a set of Timbren rubber springs to assist the leaf springs, and replaced the stock Goodyear P-metric junk tires with a set of LT load range E Firestone Destination AT's. I know these two things, nor anything else, will raise the GVWR, but figured that they will help the truck handle the additional load better.


----------



## Duanesz

double d said:


> I'm preparing my 2012 F-150 for the 301BQ we will be purchasing in the spring. The 301BQ is going to be about 1500lbs heavier than our 270BH was. I've installed a set of Timbren rubber springs to assist the leaf springs, and replaced the stock Goodyear P-metric junk tires with a set of LT load range E Firestone Destination AT's. I know these two things, nor anything else, will raise the GVWR, but figured that they will help the truck handle the additional load better.


Thats the one thing I forgot to mention was the P-rated tires. Next tow season I will be getting at set of LT's my self.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

That is alot of trailer for a 1/2 ton as most here have said. You can do some things to help out your F-150 such as air bags, LT tires (E-rated) and a great hitch - ProPride would be a great way to go. If you can't swing the money for a ProPride, then a Reese Dual Cam or Equalizer properly sized and dialed in would do the trick. Also it sounds like you should consider upgrading the receiver hitch to a CAT5.

-CC


----------



## NickW

I have the same F150 but tow a 21RS. I do all my travel in the mountains in western canada. I would highly recommend sway bars and I've also added a friction bar, without it in wind, hills and winding roads the trailer floats like a butterfly. Properly dialed in you barely notice the trailer. I think your on the limit with the F150 for that size trailer, don't forget the weight of all the gear that comes along.


----------



## Crispin2004

NickW said:


> I have the same F150 but tow a 21RS. I do all my travel in the mountains in western canada. I would highly recommend sway bars and I've also added a friction bar, without it in wind, hills and winding roads the trailer floats like a butterfly. Properly dialed in you barely notice the trailer. I think your on the limit with the F150 for that size trailer, don't forget the weight of all the gear that comes along.


Nicks.... Hello I just bought a 2014 -210RS, and have a 2011 F-150, w/ the 3.7 eco boost. We are new to Rv camping, having been tent ..backpackers, but retiring and planning on spending more time out, so bought the 210. You are the only post I have seen , regarding towing this combo in the mountains. I have concern with the f-150 & the small. Engine. We will be towing inthe rocky mtn west mostly, After getting there from the east coast. Our first trip will be in sept thru oct..
Based on your comments it sounds like you have not had any issues??

I have added a Equilizer. Wgt distribution -anti sway hitch, rated for 14,000 . Any other suggestions?? I only have the standard tow package. Any else for the suspension, I have seen air bags mentioned in some other post.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## NDKoze

Crispin2004 said:


> I have the same F150 but tow a 21RS. I do all my travel in the mountains in western canada. I would highly recommend sway bars and I've also added a friction bar, without it in wind, hills and winding roads the trailer floats like a butterfly. Properly dialed in you barely notice the trailer. I think your on the limit with the F150 for that size trailer, don't forget the weight of all the gear that comes along.


Nicks.... Hello I just bought a 2014 -210RS, and have a 2011 F-150, w/ the 3.7 eco boost. We are new to Rv camping, having been tent ..backpackers, but retiring and planning on spending more time out, so bought the 210. You are the only post I have seen , regarding towing this combo in the mountains. I have concern with the f-150 & the small. Engine. We will be towing inthe rocky mtn west mostly, After getting there from the east coast. Our first trip will be in sept thru oct..
Based on your comments it sounds like you have not had any issues??

I have added a Equilizer. Wgt distribution -anti sway hitch, rated for 14,000 . Any other suggestions?? I only have the standard tow package. Any else for the suspension, I have seen air bags mentioned in some other post.

Thanks for any insight.
[/quote]

The 312BH that is the trailer discussed in this post is way longer and heavier than your 210RS. The Ecoboost with 3.73 will tow your 210Rs very easily with the proper setup of the Equalizer. I would take the Ecoboost over the 5.0 any day.


----------



## Crispin2004

NDKoze said:


> I have the same F150 but tow a 21RS. I do all my travel in the mountains in western canada. I would highly recommend sway bars and I've also added a friction bar, without it in wind, hills and winding roads the trailer floats like a butterfly. Properly dialed in you barely notice the trailer. I think your on the limit with the F150 for that size trailer, don't forget the weight of all the gear that comes along.


Nicks.... Hello I just bought a 2014 -210RS, and have a 2011 F-150, w/ the 3.7 eco boost. We are new to Rv camping, having been tent ..backpackers, but retiring and planning on spending more time out, so bought the 210. You are the only post I have seen , regarding towing this combo in the mountains. I have concern with the f-150 & the small. Engine. We will be towing inthe rocky mtn west mostly, After getting there from the east coast. Our first trip will be in sept thru oct..
Based on your comments it sounds like you have not had any issues??

I have added a Equilizer. Wgt distribution -anti sway hitch, rated for 14,000 . Any other suggestions?? I only have the standard tow package. Any else for the suspension, I have seen air bags mentioned in some other post.

Thanks for any insight.
[/quote]

The 312BH that is the trailer discussed in this post is way longer and heavier than your 210RS. The Ecoboost with 3.73 will tow your 210Rs very easily with the proper setup of the Equalizer. I would take the Ecoboost over the 5.0 any day.
[/quote]
.
Thanks for the information. I have been holding off spending any additional$$, on the truck... Camper cap, etc... Until I knew the truck will handle the 210. Looks like I will take our first trip with the F150 Eco-boost and see how it handles the mountains. It looks like your trailer is bigger than the 210 also.
Thanks again..
.
.


----------



## NDKoze

Crispin2004 said:


> I have the same F150 but tow a 21RS. I do all my travel in the mountains in western canada. I would highly recommend sway bars and I've also added a friction bar, without it in wind, hills and winding roads the trailer floats like a butterfly. Properly dialed in you barely notice the trailer. I think your on the limit with the F150 for that size trailer, don't forget the weight of all the gear that comes along.


Nicks.... Hello I just bought a 2014 -210RS, and have a 2011 F-150, w/ the 3.7 eco boost. We are new to Rv camping, having been tent ..backpackers, but retiring and planning on spending more time out, so bought the 210. You are the only post I have seen , regarding towing this combo in the mountains. I have concern with the f-150 & the small. Engine. We will be towing inthe rocky mtn west mostly, After getting there from the east coast. Our first trip will be in sept thru oct..
Based on your comments it sounds like you have not had any issues??

I have added a Equilizer. Wgt distribution -anti sway hitch, rated for 14,000 . Any other suggestions?? I only have the standard tow package. Any else for the suspension, I have seen air bags mentioned in some other post.

Thanks for any insight.
[/quote]

The 312BH that is the trailer discussed in this post is way longer and heavier than your 210RS. The Ecoboost with 3.73 will tow your 210Rs very easily with the proper setup of the Equalizer. I would take the Ecoboost over the 5.0 any day.
[/quote]
.
Thanks for the information. I have been holding off spending any additional$$, on the truck... Camper cap, etc... Until I knew the truck will handle the 210. Looks like I will take our first trip with the F150 Eco-boost and see how it handles the mountains. It looks like your trailer is bigger than the 210 also.
Thanks again..
.
.
[/quote]

Yes, my trailer is a 31'9" with a dry weight of 6,800 lbs.

I towed it last year with a 2011 Chevy Avalanche and it was not pleasant. Even at 55mph, driving on Interstate, I was white knuckling it with anything over 15mph winds.

With the Regular Crew Cab 2013 Platinum with the Towing package, I can easily drive the max recommended 65mph in over 20mph winds and feel very safe. The Avalanche suffered from a short wheelbase and the Air Ride suspension while great when not towing really screwed with the Equalizer hitch.

Admittedly I don't think I would want to tow anything larger and my typical camping trip is only 90-150 miles on roads in ND/MN/SD that are relatively flat. The steepest grade I get on is about 3-4 degrees. But as easily as it tows up these 3-4 degree grades, I think the mountains would not be a problem either.

You're definitely going to have to feel the rig out the first couple of times out to see if any changes are required to your Equalizer settings. But once you get the Equalizer dialed in, it should be pretty smooth sailing. I haven't had to adjust my setting from what my dealer set them up as surprisingly enough.


----------

